# Payment discrepencies Servicelink



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone seeing a new trend with this? We have snow removals that are still trickling in from 60-90 days ago, no response from dispute dept. Other orders being cut without explanation.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, MCS and Asero


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

the few pay disputes we have had with servicelink usualy pay out before we heard back from the dispute dept. 2 times we got an email the day after the $$$ hit my account saying it would be payed out the next check. over all no complaints here, love working with them


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been debating asking them to put us on hold. We have become office personnel for them when we meant to be contractors.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ASERO...
if anyone work with them they deserve to get ripped off...

That is the old AMS crew with their illegal "Early Pay" program...
Christy and Mertins ran AMS into the ground and the company had to close...how they got a contract...actually how they have gotten anyone stupid enough to work for them is beyond me....


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I've been debating asking them to put us on hold. We have become office personnel for them when we meant to be contractors.


Always answering calls and responding to emails I assume?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A typical free market example: We get a call to pressure wash a multi unit building for an investor. No photos. Just a text to let them know it is good to go. The job is done and invoiced in 2 1/2 hours. Check will arrive in 14 days or less.

A simple $25 grass cut for a regional can take a day handling their follow up questions and demands-bid the gutter cleaning, rebid the tree trimming to industry standard, need a photo of the mailbox and the cracked window, add language to the last section of the order to reflect the peeling paint and resubmit, remove the date stamps to all pics, etc etc etc more words and syllables, nouns and verbs.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> Always answering calls and responding to emails I assume?



My favorite is the status update every day. Easy answer if you don't have it yet. Just wait longer.


----------

